# Login-Script o.ä. für Benutzergruppen



## Becker Andre (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Forum,

vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich von Programmierung etc. fast keine Ahnung habe und daher auf Eure Hilfe hoffe. Und zwar folgendes:

Ich benötige für meine Windows 2000 Server - Umgebung ein Login-Skript o.ä., welches den sich anmeldenden Benutzer, der einer Benutzergruppe angehört, mit den Benutzergruppen zugehörigen Verzeichnissen verbindet. 

Ein "normales" einfaches Login-Skript zu schreiben wäre ja nicht das Problem, aber wie weise ich einer Benutzergruppe Laufwerksverbindungen bzw. Verzeichnisse zu?


MfG,

André


----------

